# Suspension opinion for auto cross setup



## scoobasteve (Oct 2, 2006)

What's up guys,

I'm planning on doing a couple of autocross events here pretty soon! Now i'm looking for a good suspension setup to help me out. 

My first plan was to go with tein lowering springs. I know Tein is a good jdm company with a lot of REP! They are one of the best when it comes to suspension. I'm just wondering how the springs do with the stock struts. I wonder if it is a good combo. I know that the SE-r came with a "sport suspension" so i'm thinking the springs will do good. I'm just looking for something that will get me good times that will make the car look good as well. 

My second plan was the nismo Setup which comes with the springs/strut. I know that the nismo will not lower the car as low as the tein springs which sucks. From what i heard it's always good to do the whole setup of springs/struts to be on the safe side. I'm thinking this setup will probably get me better times around the course... I know they sell the front/rear suspension seperatly. I was thinking of buying the front first and then get the back at a later time. The back is already lowered. I'm sure with the nismo front suspension the back will even out. 

If the SE-r suspension is already sport tuned...will the tein springs get me the same performance as the nismo or close?

Thanks guys and feel free to share your thoughts both nismo owners and tein owners


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

I wouldnt recommend just the spring option. The stock claims to have "sport suspension" but it does have alot of roll.....I went with NISMO and it did lower the front and back a great deal and the roll is gone. If you dont go with NISMO, I still would recommend replacing the struts and springs at the same time with the company you do go with.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

I have the Tein springs, they lowered the car nice and removed a lot of the wheel gap, and improved the handling (reduced roll). I also have the strut tower brace (Stillen) and Eibach camber kit. All have helped. I autocross and regularly beat "pure" sports cars (modded 240's, Silvia's, Skyline GTR's, Porsche 944, RX-7's and 8's, 300ZX's, G35's, plus numerous WRX's etc).

One of the best things is to make the switch to an LSD, it really improves the car's pull out of corners - you actually accelerate out of the corner rather than smoking your inside tire. All in all my best investment.

I have heard good things about the NISMO suspension, I may go that route when my current struts go as I am sure they will.

The SE-R is a a very good handling car, and with a little work can be near great, as long as you bear in mind it is a heavy front wheel drive car with a significant forward weight bias (read: understeer when really pushed). Leanr how to compensate for that and it's a killer on the track!

Have fun!


----------

